

Ask YC: Anyone seen the Aardvark'd movie with Paul Graham? - gameprogrdr

Hey guys,<p>has anyone seen this:<p>http://www.projectaardvark.com/movie/<p>I saw PG appears in there.<p>Is it good?<p>There's an awesome quote by PG in this:<p>"There's this custom among programmers of being nice, right, just like there's this custom among Wall Street people of seeming like a dick" :-)
======
rams
PG is shown cooking pasta in the movie. But it's mainly about FogCreek.

